# Coast Tac Torch



## TKC (Jan 21, 2006)

I just got in the mail, from a friend on another forum, a Coast Tac Torch!! This light is awesome; wicked bright. But, I don't want to drop it in the woods; with the camo, I would never find it. It is a fabulous light, and $20!! I am impressed. Anyone else have one of these babies?


----------



## livingaboard (Jan 21, 2006)

TKC said:


> I just got in the mail, from a friend on another forum, a Coast Tac Torch!! This light is awesome; wicked bright. But, I don't want to drop it in the woods; with the camo, I would never find it. It is a fabulous light, and $20!! I am impressed. Anyone else have one of these babies?


 
If this is a coast cutlery product then I would be hesistant to say a great deal of good about it. I thought mine was great and bright and all until I got some other more expensive lights. Just my opinion.

Also I have found that target is selling Eddie Bauer lights that are made by Coast but rebranded. They sometimes use odd size batteries


----------



## TKC (Jan 22, 2006)

I own all kinds of flashlights; from SF's to everything in between. Like I said, I was impressed with it, for a $20 light. My FAVORITE LED is the Inova X5.


----------



## Lips (Jan 22, 2006)

I also had a cammo coast tac tourch and loved it. Cost me more than $20. Where can you buy one for $20.

Thanks Vic


----------



## chiphead (Jan 29, 2006)

I've both AAAx3 and a new Digi-Tac1 (AAx1) models, so far there're some pretty good units. They fit the pockets of both my jeans and BDUs. I wish Coast would make more units that would take easy to find batteries. If they've got one the would take CR123 cells, I've not seen it!

chiphead


----------



## ginaz (Jan 29, 2006)

i bought one (3xAAA) at lowe's for 50 some. i really like this light, it outperforms my t1, but for 50 bucks it should. where can i get another for 20 bucks?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 29, 2006)

Costco sells the Tac Torch 3AAA for $29.00.


















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 29, 2006)

If it's like the one from Costco, I compared one the other day with Nuwai Q3 that I had in my pocket. The output is relatively clean and white, but the output level is a little less than the output from the Q3.


----------



## IonFire (Jan 29, 2006)

chiphead said:


> I've both AAAx3 and a new Digi-Tac1 (AAx1) models, so far there're some pretty good units. They fit the pockets of both my jeans and BDUs. I wish Coast would make more units that would take easy to find batteries. If they've got one the would take CR123 cells, I've not seen it!
> 
> chiphead


 
Here ya go man.
http://www.pumaknives.com/?n=store&b=43&pl=232&p=641

IF


----------



## IonFire (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmm, cant add or edit last post without a lock up.


Anyhow, that was the 1x123 version, and there is a 2x123 version here.

http://www.pumaknives.com/?n=store&b=40&pl=139&p=644


I like the bit where it says, water resistant metal casing.

IF


----------



## DonShock (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's a source for just about every Coast/LED Lenser available

http://www.quality-items-flashlight....html/XTCsid/8655ff9ee77da6c29ce140cf2c569bea


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 29, 2006)

[ I like the bit where it says, water resistant metal casing.

IF[/quote]

True, I just bought one and wondered about that myself seeing as there is a hole in the lens. Sure is a bright little sucker though. In the woods behind my house, it compares itself well to level 5 on my U2, level 5 being one down from the brightest setting. And it is quite a thrower too. I noted in checking out the beam, that the light coming out of the hole in the lens shows the dust in the air better than the rest of the beam. I dont foresee a time when I will be using it under water, so OHH WELL!. Of course, the way it rains out here in Oklahoma sometimes, you might as well be underwater!!??


----------



## IonFire (Jan 29, 2006)

Heya Mr. I-6  ( I know, i have a 81' Kaw GPZ Eddie Lawson scoot, first one in my end of canada, have to order from Kaw for parts)

Back on topic.


I brought that up as i have a rebadged version of theirs, is overall pretty decent for what i paid.

Although, the leds are exposed an never was designed with a lense in mind, and the holes around the head, i filled mine with glow powder like someone else here did, works good.

Water resistant as the chandelier in my dining room though. 

Ymmv.


IF


----------



## Redjam (Jan 29, 2006)

I picked up the $29 Costco model, which is Coast TT7736CP. I am using it with NiMH AAAs as my bike light, and am happy with the results for riding on a dark path at a moderate speed. I get an hour-plus of usable light. I have a couple of twofish blocks on order, and plan to supplement the Coast with some other lights once I get the twofish blocks. With a Brinkmann Maxfire LX as a helmet light.


----------



## stopatrain (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a Coast Tac Torch 3xAAA camo and really like it.
I got it at Gander Mountain on sale for $20 over the holidays.


----------



## Deanster (Jan 30, 2006)

IIRC, there's a V2 version of the Tac Torch which uses 5mm LED's, and the V3, which uses a 1W luxeon - the Costco version is the V3, and at $29, it's a pretty good deal for a lux light. 

I got one on a whim, and have to say I was amazed by the quality of the light - great mix of spot and flood, producing a near-ideal beam for real world use, IMHO. Also batteries that can be had most places, decent runtime, in a very nice form factor. 

I was shocked at how much I liked this little light - though the build quality is suspect, it's a great answer to the 'I need a decent light to loan/give/abuse/travel with/etc., that's good enough to live with, but not too expensive to give/lose/whatever.'

V2 version is pretty lame, IMHO...


----------



## livingaboard (Jan 31, 2006)

Deanster said:


> IIRC, there's a V2 version of the Tac Torch which uses 5mm LED's, and the V3, which uses a 1W luxeon - the Costco version is the V3, and at $29, it's a pretty good deal for a lux light.
> 
> I got one on a whim, and have to say I was amazed by the quality of the light - great mix of spot and flood, producing a near-ideal beam for real world use, IMHO. Also batteries that can be had most places, decent runtime, in a very nice form factor.
> 
> ...


 

My costco coast light is a 1.2 watt single led and it is a V2 lenser whatever that means. It has no regulation and isn't that great compared to other lights.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 31, 2006)

I've come to the realization the it's only the black (tactical) models that have any sort of water proofing. That is to say,O-Rings. The first Coast unit I'd purchased from Fry's was a silver case with no o-rings, I took it back. One more thing I've noticed, that no matter what the battery type, the output is the same...1.25W. Other than that, they're great units and fit the pocket very well.

chiphead
Walking through life at DEF-CON3.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 31, 2006)

The camo version does have o rings. I think I read somewhere that the cutout in the lense doesn't completely penetrate. Packaging says "water resistent".


----------



## heathah (Jan 31, 2006)

Check out Zweibrueder. I believe they actually make the Coast/LED Lenser flashlights.


----------



## DonShock (Jan 31, 2006)

Heathah: I think Zweibrueder is just a german reseller of these lights, just like QualityItemsOnline.com here in the US. I recall reading in a review somewhere that the actual manufacturer is a chinese company called Aitec. The Quality website even has a few of their lights that Coast chose not to offer.


----------



## pae77 (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought they were German designed by the Z... company mentioned above, but manufactured for them in China.

I had a 3aaa Coast tac torch from Costco for a few weeks. Nice beam, but I ended up returning it after discovering (here) and obtaining an L1P which seems a lot nicer and smaller and worth the extra $15 or so it cost.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Mar 8, 2006)

i just got a led lenser V² 1.25w 1xCR123A.
wondering whats the difference between this and the tac torch which is also 1.25w but runs on AA?


----------



## nobody (Mar 8, 2006)

livingaboard said:


> My costco coast light is a 1.2 watt single led and it is a V2 lenser whatever that means. It has no regulation and isn't that great compared to other lights.



X2

It was very impressive right at first for a $29 light, but all too quickly turned into one of the dimmest lights I have. It is now on glove box duty only.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Mar 8, 2006)

but are the V2 and V² different series. their bodies look significantly different too..


----------



## flashlite (Mar 8, 2006)

I bought the V2 Tac Torch with the 5 white LED's and 1 red LED at Lowe's awhile ago for $40 after I saw the ads for it in Backpacker Magazine. I have better lights but this one is the handiest and most used light I own.


----------



## sniper (Mar 8, 2006)

I looked at a Coast at Cabela's last week. I really like the appearance, but the clerk opened it up, and it contained some very small batteries, which I had not seen anywhere before. Probably very hard to get, like replacement incand lamps for the Twin Task 3C. I have not been able to find the AA versions till I looked at the linked sites, and had no idea they even made lights for the C and D batteries. Now, they are interesting, if brightness and throw are reasonable.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 8, 2006)

Coast torches were some of the first serious attempts at LED lights available in the UK.

I have several and they are all mostly well constructed and easy in use.
The 3 AAA luxeon is very bright and I carry it in my outer coat most of the time. Good for navigation and a bit of dazzling!

Also this company seem to put out a lot of new lights all the time - I urge anybody who comes across their 'David' 1AA light to get one because they really are superb! I even prefer it to the L1P in beam (Broad spot rather than L1P's Hot spot and surround) which is also a nicer natural tint (Try a few out!).

If only the knurling on the outside wasn't so itchy and if only they were even slightly water resistant.

Still, as you say, good for the price and reliable to boot.


'...But what's it FOR...!'


----------



## furls (Mar 8, 2006)

I have the V2 Tac Torch with the 5 white LED's and 1 red LED. Its a great little light but I've had issues with it shutting down after being dropped. This light is the reason I got the SF A2. I dropped it in the cocpit and it shut down at a pretty critical time. Took off the bezel then put it back on and it re-lit. I've had this happena a few times so I now use it as my backup. very bright and decent beam.


----------



## Paul6ppc (Mar 10, 2006)

HAs anyone compared the 7740 AA 1.25 version to the 3aaa? I was wondering if it was any brighter than the 7740. I think its pretty well made light. I to like the beam over my fenix L2 P,for close up work.Fits nicely in the pocket.It is one of the david look light,digitac 1.25. I also have the eddie bower version that uses 3AAAA. It is not as well made but still a good looking useful light.slightly bluer tint on mine. For anyone looking at a light that runs on AAAA(not a typo)just open up a 9volt battery and you will have 6 of those little guys! So a 2 pack duracell 9volt battery at walmart= 5 = 12 batteries! Chaep power. IT does work I have been doing it, just watch the polarity,it is the opposite of what you expect,little nipple is neg.I got my 7740 at sears website anf the other V10 at amazon for $14! Good deal at that price!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Mar 11, 2006)

when comparing my the led lenser V² cr123a and fenix L2P. they are almost the same brightness, the V² being abit brighter n a slight blue tint. why is it ppl say this light is dimm or not good anyways?


----------



## dealer (Mar 11, 2006)

I have the 7740 and the 3AAA the 3AAA is much brighter, but I like both of them for different things.


----------



## lilxboi (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi guys I'm new to the world of high quality flashlights and I just bought a coast convertible tac torch and it says it produces 117.6mW, how is that compared to lumens? And It has a 1.25-watt luxeon led, would I be better off getting a 3-watt led or 5 or 7 watt like the ones listed on ebay?

The reason I choose Coast was because it uses AAA batteries instead of cr123s which get quite expensive.


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 7, 2006)

This sounds a bit like the light that is sold at Costco? (picture on the first page of this thread). If that is the case, the hotspot output from that light is about the same as that from a Nuwai Q-3 that uses a 3 watt Luxeon, though the Nuwai has a nice usable amount of sidespill, while the Coast light has almost no sidespill.

My comparison of the two lights is with rechargeable batteries in both, 3 NiMH batteries in the Coast and a single RCR 3.0 V in the Nuwai (no noticable difference from a primary CR123, except anticipated runtime)



lilxboi said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the world of high quality flashlights and I just bought a coast convertible tac torch and it says it produces 117.6mW, how is that compared to lumens? And It has a 1.25-watt luxeon led, would I be better off getting a 3-watt led or 5 or 7 watt like the ones listed on ebay?
> 
> The reason I choose Coast was because it uses AAA batteries instead of cr123s which get quite expensive.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 7, 2006)

Are the tail buttons reverse clickies on these? 
I am especially interested in the 1AA version since $30 is far more reasonable than the $52+ they want for the CR123 version. There are several better CR123 lights for under $50.


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 7, 2006)

They're normal clickies. Coast usually uses those on most of their products. And the one that is comparable in output to the CR123 version is the 3AA version ($24.97 at some Costco stores, inventory will not be replenished) The 1AA version is a smaller light and isn't comparable. And I think the 1 CR123 version is shorter. 



Blindasabat said:


> Are the tail buttons reverse clickies on these?
> I am especially interested in the 1AA version since $30 is far more reasonable than the $52+ they want for the CR123 version. There are several better CR123 lights for under $50.


----------



## lilxboi (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys I'm no expert but I did an observational comparison of the Coast tac torch I bought at Frys to the new "regulated" Element I got at Sam's club this weekend.

The Coast I bought says it is a "convertible led tac torch" and has a picuture of it mounted to an m16 or ar or some sort. You can switch out the tailcap and put a tapeswitch on it. I bought it to mount on one of my guns. It states that it is the 117.6mW light output and that it is a regulated light.

On fresh batteries, though different brands that came with the light, I ran them both for about an 45 minutes, let it cool, then another 30-40 mintues. The winner here is the Coast tac torch though the Element has a wider spill beam and seemed brighter at first. Maybe due to different tints but I haven't checked the bin or whatever its called.

Though for about half the price, $26 compared to $45 for the coast, I get 2 instead of 1 flashlights, the Elements aren't as bright after an hour of usage (maybe shorter). 

The Element advertised up to 8 hours of use and the Coast up to 40 hours, so I will probably go home later and run them for a few more hours.

The coast is more expensive but I wanted something that has a long runtime on a set of batteries and is somewhat regulated. Over 2 hours and the Coast seems just as bright as when I got it.

Again this is only from observation.


----------



## Solar Wind (Apr 24, 2006)

Bought a Coast Tac Torch mdl#7736cp at Costco couple of weeks ago for 19.??. 
Seems to work very well with the Kodak 900 Mah Nimh's I picked up at Target, yes that store again! 2 pack in photo dept for $1.74 clearance price. 
Sucker is bright even for a collimited optic, ( for throw ).
Coast is not what I would consider a premium player in the torch market, but like with the Dorcy Super 1 Watt cr123, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut some times". 
Good luck with it, I'll bet they drop in price again before their gone. That is unless Doug gives them a good rating in his review. Then poof they'll be gone!
Ha! Ha!................. GDB:rock:


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 24, 2006)

Greg Brecker said:


> Bought a Coast Tac Torch mdl#7736cp at Costco couple of weeks ago for 19.??.
> Seems to work very well with the Kodak 900 Mah Nimh's I picked up at Target, yes that store again! 2 pack in photo dept for $1.74 clearance price.
> Sucker is bright even for a collimited optic, ( for throw ).
> Coast is not what I would consider a premium player in the torch market, but like with the Dorcy Super 1 Watt cr123, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut some times".
> ...


I've been looking at Costco and none of mine have them. Did manage to get a few at Gander Mountain when they went on closeout. I thought Costco had stopped carying them.


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 24, 2006)

There is probably still some available in some of the Costco stores as they clear out their inventory of these lights. I did see the 7736 stocked now at Fry's but they have it for $39.99.



ghostrider said:


> I've been looking at Costco and none of mine have them. Did manage to get a few at Gander Mountain when they went on closeout. I thought Costco had stopped carying them.


----------

